# Goodbye Bruce Lee



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 20, 2004)

It happened before I was even born, but Bruce's death has had a big impact on my life. He died so long ago, yet he is still my role model and hero. He changed my life when I first saw him and showed me a life I didn't know before. Without him, there would be no martial arts in my life, for he is why I started. Now I know the happiness, health, and freedom it brings me. Thank you Bruce Lee. :waah:  :waah:


----------

